# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Piktura, skica, vizatime kostumesh popullore

## shendelli

Një major hollandez vizaton një kapidan shqiptar

Shqipnija gjithsesi do të mbesë Shqipni, pse Zoti kështu e do e kështu e dau Shqipnija do të mbesë Shqipni pse fuqit përfundimisht e kanë s hpallë e temelue tue e kunorue me nji Mbret e Mbretneshë temnuem prej sash, e prej atdhetarvet të vërtetë 

Në mars të vitit 1979, tek mblidhja mate riale gojore (nga bisedat me të moshua rit, që kishin qenë vetë pjesëmarës) dhe dokumentare (në Arkivin Qëndror Shtetëror), për tablon Viti 1914 (220x190 cm) më ra në dorë vëllimi Leka (Lidhje-Edukatë-Kulturë-Argëtim) vjeti XII, 1940/Shkodër 1942  XX  Shtypshkronja Zoja e papërlyeme, ku qysh në kopertinë prezantohej sekuenca: Punët e vogla, me bashkim rriten. Kjo revistë voluminoze prej 300 faqesh, ishte një numër i veçantë, në vazhdim të numrave kujtimorë të XXV vjetorit të pavarsisë komtare, që në tërësinë e saj përmbante dokumenta prej 17 majit 1908, gjer më 1 shtatuer 1914. Në morinë e tërë atyre letrave private e zyrtare dhe të telegrafeve zyrtare e private, që shkonin e vinin si pikat e shiut, që nga Stambolli, Vjena e Manastiri, që nga Durrësi në Shijak, në Tiranë, në Krujë, në Shkodër, Elbasan, Mirditë, Berat, Vlorë etj, dhe anasjelltas; në faqen 245 pashë një vizatim të një malësori shqiptar, pikërisht këtë që po e botojmë të zmadhuar. Në origjinal, mendoj se duhet të ketë qenë më i madh ose të paktën kaq sa botimi ynë, ndërkohë që në revistë është botuar në dimensionet 8x2.5 cm. Eshtë një vizatim i thjeshtë dhe i bukur, i trajtuar me shumë dashuri e finesë, që majori hollandez z. L.Roelfsema i ka bërë kapidanit Simon Doda. Siç del nëpër faqet e revistës, kapidan Simoni, ka qenë ndihmës komandar i mirditasve, që ishin përqëndruar në Durrës, në periudhën e mbretërimit të Princ Vidit dhe ishin vënë në shërbim të qeverisë, kundër forcave rebele të vendosura në Kodrën e Rashbullut. (Diku, në faqen 246, del dhe toger, sekretar i Komitetit të Mbrojtjes të Shqipnis). Për Simon Dodën, shkruan edhe diplomati i shquar italian Ferdinando Salleo, në librin e tij:Shqipëria: gjashtë muaj mbretëri (Shtëpia e librit & Komunikimit/Tiranë 2000  faqe 87).  dyqind malësorë katolikë e mirditorë, të udhëhequr nga Simon Doda u dërguan (bashkë me të tjerët) të kapnin kodrat e Rrashbullit, që zotëronin Durrësin. Duhet të ketë qenë figurë interesante dhe dinamike, sa kohë që shumë letra e telegrafe, i drejtohen atij TNdriçmit Zotni Hotel Europa Simon Doda - Durc Durazzo Si asht miku ynë Kroon? Ah, sa herë mendoj për të, për atë besë e dashtni të flaktë qi i ka shqipnis! Të marrmen lajmin e zi të Gjen. Tomson, un i kam telegrafue (me Markonin), përdhimbtimet e mija Kroon-it pse njimend i ndjeri Tomson meriton nji kujtim e nji monument të përjetshëm prej shqiptarësh. Çka me ta, kështu na po i bjerrim miqtë e vërtetë të Atdheut tonë Më njeh gjithëherë mik tandin të dashtun. Jak Sereggi Argj. Shkodër 10 korrik 1914 ose Fort i dashtuni Simon Shqipnija gjithsesi do të mbesë Shqipni, pse Zoti kështu e do e kështu e dau Shqipnija do të mbesë Shqipni pse fuqit përfundimisht e kanë shpallë e temelue tue e kunorue me nji Mbret e Mbretneshë temnuem prej sash, e prej atdhetarvet të vërtetë, shqiptar të brohorinun, të dashtun e të njoftun. Shum keq na ka ardhë për dekë të Gjeneral Tomsonit. Miku i yt shum i dashtun D. Loro Spathari Famullitar i Mazrekut Mazrek 13.VII.1914 Apo nga: Midat Be Frashëri, Ahmet Dakli, Avdi Be Toptani, Esad Be Toptani, Hamid Be Toptani, Kapidan Marka Gjoni, Prenk Bibë Doda, Ahmet Zogu, Mustafa Kruja, Major A. Shevketi, Bedri Pejani, Dum Herri, Mahmut Beshiri, Sami Vrioni, Imzot Luigj Bumçi, Shefqet Daci etj. Autori i vizatimit L.Roelfsema (nga njëherë edhe L. Rolfsema) me gradën major, organizator për qytetin e Durrësit, është një nga tërë ata majorë e kapitenë, që kishin ardhur nga Hollanda, për të drejtuar ushtrinë dhe xhandarmërinë e qeverisë së Vidit, për të dhënë kontributin e tyre si: koloneli Thompson, Koloneli Philipps, majori Kroon, majori i xhandarmërisë së Korçës Snellen Van Vollen hoven, kapitenët Fabius, Ser, Reimers etj. Përsëri në librin e tij, që sipër thashë, Ferdinando Salleo, duke folur për ngjarjen e 23 majit 1914 në faqen 88 shkruan: Në vijën e zjarrit për mbrojtjen e qytetit të Durrësit ishin rreshtuar dyqind e pesëdhjetë burra të komanduar nga majori Roelfsema (i cili gjatë përleshjes do të binte rob, në duart e kryengritësve) Edhe kapiteni anglez i Princ Vidit, Heaton Armstrong, në librin e tij me kujtime:Gjashtë muaj mbretëri-1914, botuar nga Onufri- Tiranë 2001, në faqen 118, ndërsa kujton sulmin e 14 qershorit 1914, kur u vra koloneli Thompson, thotë: Majori Roelfsema, së bashku me z. Artur Mur, i gazetës The Times kishin vrapuar mes plumbave dhe e kishin tërhequr deri tek vendi i mbrojtur, kolonel Tomsonin, që ishte goditur në grykë për vdekje Pra Roelfsema ishte oficer i lartë hollandez, i cili në ndryshim nga shokët e tij, siç ndodh rëndom në kësi rastesh, veç aftësive ushtarake, kishte dhe dhuntinë e të vizatuarit. Siç e ka shënuar dhe vetë autori, në anën e djathtë të fletës, vizatimi është bërë në Durrës me 13 qershor 1914, një ditë para se të vritej koloneli Thompson dhe gati dy muaj e ca, para largimit të Princ Vidit dhe vetë Roelfsemës, nga Shqipëria. Jemi të mendimit, se ky nuk duhet të jetë i vetmi vizatim i tij. Me siguri me atë pasion të vizatuari dhe shkathtësi të linjës, majori Roelfsema duhet të ketë bërë edhe shumë e shumë punime të tjera si: portrete, figura në lëvizje, peisazhe, e pse jo edhe skica momentesh nga luftimet. Por më pas, kur është kthyer në vendlindje në Hollandë, a ka vazhduar të vizatojë e të pikturojë? A ka të botuar ndonjë album me punimet e tij dhe diçka më gjerë, qoftë edhe për jetën? Piërisht ky është dhe qëllimi i këtij shkrimi, për të tërhequr vëmendjen e Ambasadës Hollandeze në vendin tonë, që brenda mundësive të ndihmojë me të dhëna interesante, kryesisht për jetën artistike të këtij majori të talentuar.

----------


## glaukus 001

Ja nje *Bosson* shqiptari !


Behet fjale per koka prej argjile e allcie te krijuara nga firma angleze _Bossons Company_ dhe konkretisht koka shqiptarit u nxorr per publikun ne vitin 1962 dhe u prodhuan te tilla deri ne 1969-n. Skulpturat u bazuan mbi skica te ndryshme prej te cilave u arrit te nxirrej edhe modeli.

Kjo firme ka bere koka allcie qe perfaqesojne kombesi te ndryshme dhe kjo me callme (_turban_) u zgjodh nga firma per te paraqitur shqiptaret. (besoj duke pasur parasysh qe zyrtarisht jemi vend/komb me shumice muslimane)

Dicka me teper mund te lexoni =>KETU

Nje foto mund ta gjeni ketu

----------


## glaukus 001

Nje shqiptar ne Perandorine Osmane.






> _The present plate represents an Albanian, who inhabits one of the most western parts of the Turkish dominions, with his yellow boots, his golden girdle, and his pipe, which, as he stands, reaches to the ground.
> 
> Dalvimart, Octavian. Picturesque representations of the dress and manners of the Turks : illustrated in sixty coloured engravings, with descriptions (London : Printed for James Goodwin, [1814?]). This work was published in larger size in 1802 with title: The costume of Turkey. "The drawings, from which these plates have been engraved, were made ... about four years ago, by Monsieur Dalvimart" (p. iv). The text has been attributed to William Alexander (1767-1816), Assistant Keeper of Antiquities, British Museum 
> _

----------


## glaukus 001

Veshje kosovare ...

----------


## Eni

Vizatime te hedhura nga vete Franz Nopcsa ne librin e tij "Shqiperia. Ndertesat, veshjet dhe orendite e Shqiperise se Veriut" (Albanien-Bauten, Trachten und Geräte Nordalbaniens) Berlin & Leipzig. 1925.

----------


## glaukus 001

Kjo skice dhe te tjerat me poshte jane shkeputur nga libri "High Albania" (Shqiperie e Eperme") botuar nga e nderuara Edith Durham ne 1909.
Skicat jane bere nga vete zonja Durham ....


- - -

"Plaku i Shoshit" (Dukagjin)
Pershkruhet me emrin Nik Luci, per te cilin thuhej se ish 100 vjec dhe nder burrat me me ze te katundit si dhe kryeplaku i tij qe kish fjalen kryesore ne vendimet qe merreshin ne kuvendet e burrave.

----------


## glaukus 001

> _It is recorded that in very early days the Illyrians shaved their heads.
>  Head shaving was still practised by Greeks, Slavs, and Hungarians in the seventeenth century. The custom prevails to this day throughout Albania and Bosnia, and has only recently died out among the Orthodox Montenegrins. It is practised by Moslems, Catholics, and Orthodox.
> 
> Among the North Albanian tribes a patch of hair, called perchin, is usually left, varying in shape and position according to district.
> 
> Among the Catholic tribes the first shaving of the head is thought even more important than baptism. When the child is about two years old, a friend is invited to be kumarii i floksh. (In Montenegro the relationship was called Shishano Kumstvo, and prevailed till fifty years ago.) The child's hair must have never before been cut. 
> 
> In the case of a Catholic Albanian, the kumarii, sitting on the ground, takes first another child on his knees (to ensure that his godchild be not the last that its parents have), then takes his godchild and cuts from its head four locks of hair, one to each of the points of the compassnorth, south, east, and westthus marking a cross. The Moslems, I am told, cut three locksa triangle is a favourite Moslem tattoo pattern. Girls as well as boys are shaven, but girls have a fringe left over the forehead._


Dy modele qethje flokesh nga Shkodra.
(zona e Shkrelit dallohej per modele te vecanta gjithashtu)

Ne tekstin e mesiperm thuhet:
Thuhet se ne kohet e hershme iliret e rruanin koken.
 Kjo menyre ish ruajtur edhe nder greke, hungareze e sllave deri  ne shekullin e 17-te. Zakoni mbizoteron edhe sot e kesaj dite ne Shqiperi e Bosnje dhe eshte zhdukur se fundi nga tradita e ortodokseve malazese. Praktikohet nga muslimanet, katoliket e ortodokset.

Mes fiseve te Shqiperise veriore, lihet nje tufe flokesh (ne koken e rruar), e quajtur _perchin_ dhe qe ka forme e vendndodhje te ndryshme ne koke, ne varesi te zones ku banojne ...

----------


## glaukus 001

> _A superb Miquelet pistol circa 1800 also known as and Kubur. 
> Barrel length 13 ½ inches, Total length 20 ½ inches, all mounted with cast and chiseled silver in high relief. A masterpiece.
>  A very similar pistol is shown in R. Elgood "Firearms of the Islamic World", Page 94 fig. 58. 
> _



  Perseri koburja shqiptare e tipit _Miquelet_ rreth viteve 1800. Gjatesia e tytes rreth 34 cm ndersa e gjithe arma eshte rreth 51.3 cm e gjate e punuar  ne argjend. Nje kryeveper....

----------


## glaukus 001

*Nje pushke e gjate shqiptare e shekullit te 18-te ... Vetem tyta shkon ne 110 cm.*


Pjesa mbyllese e poemes "Perse mendohen keto male" e Kadarese, ne anglisht:




> _What are these lofty mountains thinking about,
> These enigmas of ridges stretching north and south?
> I continue on my way
> In the shadow of the long rifle,
> That long rifle:
> Your Archimedes' lever, Albania.
> 
> Through the sight of his rifle
> The Albanian observed the horizons and the times,
> ...


[Përse mendohen këto male, from the volume Përse mendohen këto male, Tirana: Naim Frashëri 1964, translated from the Albanian by Robert Elsie, and first published in English in An elusive eagle soars, anthology of modern Albanian poetry, London: Forest Books 1993, p. 88-96]

U perkthyen nga anglishtja prej Robert Elsie-t dhe botuar per here te pare ne anglisht ne vellimin _ "Nje shqiponje e pakapshme ngjitet si shigjete, antologji e poezise se sotme shqiptare"_, Londer 1993.

Per poezine e plote ==> KETU

----------


## glaukus 001

*Thika shqiptare (Xhambija)*  -  _Albanian Jambiya Dagger_

Nje kame/thike tipike shqiptare e shekullit te 19-te me doreze te fildishte (nga dhembet e lopes se detit - thuhet).
32,5 cm teh prej celiku turk (sham) nderkohe qe per xhambije te tjera eshte perdorur edhe celiku i Damaskut (Sirise).
Doreza eshte 17,5 cm e gjate dhe 7,5 cm e gjere....




> Jambiya dagger, with very large 13 inches blade forged from Sham, the Turkish version of Wootz (Damascus) steel. Massive, 7 inches long 3 inches wide handle cut entirely from a single piece of walrus ivory, with extended corners of the cross guard and pommel sides (Typical Albanian style).
>  Wood scabbard covered with dark brown fabric (later) and mounted with very elegant chased silver mounts. Total length 21 inches (in scabbard).

----------


## glaukus 001

Nje tjeter model i thikes shqiptare. Kjo ka teh te drejte (gati 17 cm) dhe eshte e zbukuruar me ar. Kellefi eshte prej tunxhi dhe dallohet per stolisjen me motive osmane/turke....




> This is a nice an interesting Kard knife, Balkan, probably from Albania. The blade is straight, single edge, 6 ¾ inches long decorated with gold koftgari. The grip is a single piece of walrus ivory, carved from the inner core of the tusk and showing the clear marble like structure of the ivory. The bolster is brass (clear Ottoman influence). The scabbard is wood covered with the original green velvet (faded and worn) and the locket and chape are steel inlaid with silver wires in a very typical ottoman style. The Albanian attribution is derived from the pommel shape of the hilt, which has resemblance to the classical Albanian jambiyas hilts.


_Koftgari - Ornamental work produced by inlaying steel with gold, -- a variety of damascening much used in the arts of India._

----------

